# [SOLVED] Brand new macbook pro no longer working -- can't reinstall, recovery mode, e



## altjx (Nov 30, 2010)

Just got my girlfriend a new macbook pro about 2 weeks ago and she's only used it about 3-4 times before it started acting up and freezing on her. 

She started getting several errors about the computer restarting because of a problem, etc. I could barely even get on the computer without it rebooting on its own, sort of like a loop. So I decide I'd just try to reinstall Mavericks on it using OS X Recovery.

That was a huge, epic fail. Several errors from there (https://www.dropbox.com/sh/1x393yx2ngu7r2h/AAA6b2meKzk8YDjSFn5b6RCDa?dl=0).

Tried loading OS X Yosemite on a flash drive and the installation just keeps hanging. 

I've posted on like 5 forums, starting like 3-4 hours ago and I haven't received one reply on anything. Is the only choice now is to take the long trip to the Apple Store?


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Brand new macbook pro no longer working -- can't reinstall, recovery mode, etc.*

If the PC is only 2 weeks old, going back to the Apple Store is the best thing you can do.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: Brand new macbook pro no longer working -- can't reinstall, recovery mode, etc.*

I concur with JMPC. Something is wrong with the device. Get it in quickly so you are within the "Return" window and they will likely just hand you a new machine.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Brand new macbook pro no longer working -- can't reinstall, recovery mode, etc.*

Ditto ^^^^


----------



## altjx (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: Brand new macbook pro no longer working -- can't reinstall, recovery mode, etc.*

Thanks guys. I've scheduled an appointment with them and going to take it back this evening.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Brand new macbook pro no longer working -- can't reinstall, recovery mode, etc.*

Good to hear.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: Brand new macbook pro no longer working -- can't reinstall, recovery mode, etc.*



altjx said:


> Thanks guys. I've scheduled an appointment with them and going to take it back this evening.


Unsolicited advice... the nicer you are to the Apple Genius.... the more willing they are going to be to swap it for a new machine outside the window. (The new machine swap window is 14 days).


----------



## altjx (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: Brand new macbook pro no longer working -- can't reinstall, recovery mode, etc.*



MartyF81 said:


> Unsolicited advice... the nicer you are to the Apple Genius.... the more willing they are going to be to swap it for a new machine outside the window. (The new machine swap window is 14 days).


Ouch. I think it's been a little bit more than 14 days now. What other approach will they take since this is the case?


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Brand new macbook pro no longer working -- can't reinstall, recovery mode, etc.*

It's under warranty so they will fix it or give you a new one. The 14 days is probably to swap or return it if you don't like it.


----------



## altjx (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: Brand new macbook pro no longer working -- can't reinstall, recovery mode, etc.*



JMPC said:


> It's under warranty so they will fix it or give you a new one. The 14 days is probably to swap or return it if you don't like it.


Gotcha. Thanks so much man. I'll keep everyone posted in about 3hrs when I head there (just in case anyone cares, lol).


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Brand new macbook pro no longer working -- can't reinstall, recovery mode, etc.*

We always like to hear how things work out so please post back on your outcome.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: Brand new macbook pro no longer working -- can't reinstall, recovery mode, etc.*

Yes they will fix it... no matter what. The "14 day" window is easiest since they just give ya a new box. But no matter what they are gonna solve problem.


----------



## altjx (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: Brand new macbook pro no longer working -- can't reinstall, recovery mode, etc.*

The guys at the Genius Bar were stumped and provided me a Work Authorization form since they're going to ship it out to have it repaired. From discussions though, it appeared to be a hardware failure -- guessing it's the HD.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Brand new macbook pro no longer working -- can't reinstall, recovery mode, etc.*

Well at this point your ahead of the game, and at least it will be sorted, any piece of hardware can fail straight out the box hopefully it all gets sorted now.


----------



## altjx (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: Brand new macbook pro no longer working -- can't reinstall, recovery mode, etc.*

Thanks! Agreed. I guess it's safe for me to mark this thread as solved, as I don't think there's any other assistance I need now.

Thanks again for the help everyone.


----------

